# Sinn 556i or 556a? Need help!



## booogles (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm having trouble deciding between the 556i and 556a, and I'd love some feedback, particularly from folks who also like both of them rather than significantly preferring one over the other. Allow me to be more specific--forgive my lack of brevity, and I hope I've done enough homework to warrant this first post of mine--thanks in advance! 

Here is my take on the two versions, my own future aside. I appreciate the cleanness and restraint of the i, but the other watches on my short list (e.g., Damasko DA-47, Muhle Glashutte Terranaut III field) have considerably more flair. I like a watch with a bit--sometimes a lot--going on, and I really like the numerals on the 566a, which are both fun and restrained given the context. While I like the i for its austere merits, I feel it is a bit plain. Sure, it *can* suffice as a dress watch, but it isn't one. In theory, I like the versatility of the i, but at this point I really don't lead the kind of lifestyle that necessitates choosing the "right watch" for the right occasion, such as working in a coal mine Friday then participating in a royal wedding Saturday and not having time to change watches. Nothing about my life cares about my timepiece choice--it's all for me--and everywhere I go, no one will take much notice. As for the a, I do like the numerals but feel that it is slightly crowded, in comparison to the 856 (which is outside my price range, and which has the angled date window, which I dislike). I really like the date window on the a, more so than on the i. 

Another problem I envision is that I may build a modest collection of 2-5 quality time pieces from scratch, starting with the Sinn. I currently own about a dozen watches that are worth nothing, so the Sinn will effectively be my first real watch, and as someone who tends to keep things rather than trading them, I want this one to be enduring. The dilemma is that perhaps I will add to the Sinn with other German tool watches such as those mentioned above and probabl the U1, but I realize that as I learn more, I may choose to pursue a broader modest collection of categorical exemplars (daily beater, pilot/military/tool/field that I intentionally keep nice, chrono, diver ...). I guess the point is that I feel that the "one versatile watch" appeal of the 556i doesn't mean much if I get more watches, but if my collection is a bunch of German tool watches then the 556i is probably the better choice, because the other ones I would get would be visually busier. If not, I like the 556a as a more interesting example of the tool watch category, still with greater restraint than the DA47, Muhle Terranaut III, Oris retros, Hamilton Khaki Field, etc. 

Another problem is that I don't know if I will be able to continue using my c2000 Krieger Sport quartz (nice simple watch with a yellow-green dial and no frills, before Krieger went the "ostentatious new money" direction) as my daily beater in order to preserve the Sinn. I think I will find it difficult NOT to wear the Sinn all the time, including to work. I teach 3D art (jewelry, ceramics, sculpture), so if I wear it to work, it WILL get some scratches on the case and strap/bracelet, but I take good care of my stuff so it won't be abused super hard, but it won't remain pristine.

Lastly, I also like the mocha version on bracelet, and the anniversary version (both 556i), although I want the date. I also don't know whether or not to spend the extra $300 on the bracelet and then never wear it. Or whether to "find" the extra $700 to pony up for the 856.

Thanks!
John


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

booogles said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having trouble deciding between the 556i and 556a, and I'd love some feedback, particularly from folks who also like both of them rather than significantly preferring one over the other. Allow me to be more specific--forgive my lack of brevity, and I hope I've done enough homework to warrant this first post of mine--thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


Do 556 I or 856. I think the numbers require a slightly bigger size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

My advice: don't overanalyse. Try them and buy whichever you like best when on the wrist. Just measure your smile. Could be you buy neither....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't read your wall of text, but they do have different feels. 556i has more of a dressy feel, where the a has a more field watch feel. 556i has a gloss dial which looks very classic and adds depth. A great all rounder from the beach to the boardroom. 556a has a matte dial that has a more utilitarian look. I always liked the word "AUTOMATIK" also.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Out of the 556 range the 556A really calls to me whereas I feel a little meh about the 556I.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

If you plan to get the U1, then get the 556i. I've only had the 556i and it's as versatile as you can get.


----------



## jwso (Feb 2, 2016)

556 I owner here and I totally get where you're coming from. Since it was my first proper watch like it would be yours, I wanted to think of it as the perfect GADA (go anywhere, do anything) watch. I still think it certainly is, I wore it to a wedding on a black leather strap once and it looked fine. But now I've gotten a considerably smaller and dressier vintage for those occasions, so the 556 I is my daily wear and fantastic at that. I'd say go for it! Also, I haven't seen a 556 A yet so I can't say this for sure, but the glossy black dial on the I version would probably be a tie-breaker for me because it's so beautiful.

PS: Definitely consider buying it with the H-link bracelet, it looks awesome and feels good. The divers' extension is pretty unnecessary but not obtrusive in any way.


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

My first Sinn was the 556i, the gloss black dial is amazing and it really can be dressed up or down with different straps. Ultimately I sold it and bought a 556a. I rarely get dressed up beyond jeans and a polo or dress shirt and the 556a with the numbers and the flat black dial in my opinion goes better with all the different color nato straps I like to use. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel the 556a could feel a little derivative to the Rolex explorer if you're already in the know about that watch. 556i would be my choice for maximum Sinn street cred.


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

I've had both versions and the 556i was one of my favorites. I like hash marks vs numbers (in general) but as someone else said, the numbers worked on the larger case 856 better. The 556i was more subdued and understated, a look I like. 

You are embarking on a journey and it will take some trial and error to find what you want. Fortunately either can be bought and sold easily. 

Btw, the moca version is a great place to start.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I've owned the 556i (both the black dial, and the Anniversary anthracite dial) as well as the 556a. 

I didn't like the 556a right from the start--the numerals (3, 6, 9 & 12) were too large for a relatively small dial, on the 38.5mm watch--it looked disproportionate, so it was gone in less than a day. (The larger 856 doesn't really improve on the disproportionality very much.)

I liked the black dial 556i somewhat more, but the plain dial surface, white on black, was just too plain--a million watches have similar looks, and if I really liked that look, I think I would get an IWC Mark XVI or XVIII--but even then, just a bit too ordinary. 

That leaves the 556i Anniversary LE with the sunburst anthracite dial, applied indices and no date--it stands heads above ALL of the others mentioned here at any price--a true piece of art, great top grade movement, just the right size for most of us--can compete on equal footing with the Air King, but for a whole lot less money, and more exclusivity. To me, no date is just frosting on the cake--who needs the date in this digital age?


----------



## maninatikihut (May 17, 2017)

Just pull the trigger. I've been eyeballing the 556i, but with watches there's so many millions of details. You just gotta jump in.


----------



## booogles (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I have been following the posts and am enjoying the different perspectives. I love the looks of the i, despite it being a bit too straightforward. The mocha speaks to me, but it's narrow... Wish I could see them all in person (before buying).


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

I would prefer the 556i, simply because the dial is cleaner, and the markers are more symmetrical. I like the 556a too, that said the deal breaker is the date window at the 4 o'clock area. I would choose the 556a IF only it comes without date, or have the date window repositioned. Otherwise the 556i gets my vote.


----------



## handsoverfist (Feb 9, 2017)

556i is cleaner and more versatile (by far)

556a is far more a tool watch.

Try them both on, preferably side-by-side and go with your gut feel.


----------



## Perudo (Feb 25, 2021)

Old threat, but I thought I might add my comment for people like me, are still interested in this subject in 2021….
I have the 556i and really like the watch but I plan on selling it for a 556a for these reasons:

-556i is a little bit too dressy/formal for the use I make of it (beater, everyday watch, tool watch, GADA)
-556a has a mat dial which suits the tool watch attitude better for me
-556i dial can be a little bit too plain, empty, boring after 1 year of ownership
-556a dial reminds me of the classic cockpit dial Sinn made for planes in the 60’s ( still available in their shop and totally copied by Bell&Ross) so I like this legacy on the dial for a Flieger watch …..


----------



## Darth Hotdog (Oct 25, 2011)

I too have previously owned a 556i and am now considering a 556a.
I loved the 556i but eventually grew to dislike the super high gloss dial. 
I think the matte dial on the 556a might make this the ultimate GADA watch.
In the past I was concerned that the numerals crowded the dial but I think I have overcome that peccadillo. And if not I can transition into an 856 (non GMT).


----------



## Ancebl (Mar 21, 2020)

mgh1967 said:


> My first Sinn was the 556i, the gloss black dial is amazing and it really can be dressed up or down with different straps. Ultimately I sold it and bought a 556a. I rarely get dressed up beyond jeans and a polo or dress shirt and the 556a with the numbers and the flat black dial in my opinion goes better with all the different color nato straps I like to use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It has happened to me the same as to you
I currently have an a


----------



## beyondx4 (May 12, 2010)

I was in the same boat as many of you. The only solution is to have both. I initially owned a 556i with the H-link since 2016. I started to grow into the 556a style because it reminds me of the nostalgic airplane cockpit gauges and fleiger dials from the German military of those days. It's more of a true "tool" watch...almost like an Explorer in some ways. Anyways, last year I found a pre-owned 556a on a black Sinn leather strap for $850 and didn't hesitate to grab it. Thanks to the drilled lugs, I could swap the bracelet and various straps between the two watches in seconds, fitting any situation. It's totally worth the small investment. My recommendation is to get both.


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

Perudo said:


> Old threat, but I thought I might add my comment for people like me, are still interested in this subject in 2021….
> I have the 556i and really like the watch but I plan on selling it for a 556a for these reasons:
> 
> -556i is a little bit too dressy/formal for the use I make of it (beater, everyday watch, tool watch, GADA)
> ...


hey it’s 2022 now and I’m in a similar position. Albeit I don’t own either yet. How did you feel about changing to the a dial? Was it the right choice after all?


----------



## mutnat (11 mo ago)

theunsureavenger said:


> hey it’s 2022 now and I’m in a similar position. Albeit I don’t own either yet. How did you feel about changing to the a dial? Was it the right choice after all?


I'm not whom you're asking but will share my perspective. When I was researching online, I preferred the glossy dial of the i in photos and YouTube videos and fully expected to end up with one. Then I had the opportunity to try both in person at my local AD and my opinion changed. 

In person I found that the glossy i dial reflected light and at some angles took away from the awesome "is there really any glass here??" effect of the dual AR coating on the crystal. The a's matte dial on the other hand helped enhance the dual AR and add to the effect. The colour of the a dial shifts quite a big depending on ambient light, from a medium grey to a darkish charcoal and has a bit more character to my eyes. 

Another consideration: a lot of people like to complain about the short hands on the 556 family. The hour hand _is pretty short_, in particular. However, this effect is much less noticeable on the a dial because the 12/3/6/9 numerals extend further toward the center of the dial, closer to the tip of the hour hand. Some folks think the numeral look too large or the dial looks crowded--I bet a lot of them are just seeing it in photos, where that effect seems more problematic. In person, to my eyes, the proportions are just about right and the whole thing feels better balanced on the a than the i.

But again, this is all just personal opinion and highly subjective. And I am definitely biased as I ended up with a 556 A RS which I wear daily.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

556i was my second German watch after a Damasko DA343 Black. The indices on the 556i was a much cleaner dial vs numerals especially at the 38.5mm case size. Of the two I find the “i” more versatile. If anything, get both the H link and Fine link bracelet (should finances allow) as the fine link does give it a “dressier”feel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

